# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Steroids and hs/college wrestling

## IamSuperman24

any thoughts? anyone seen it done before?

----------


## nsa

Why would you want to juice just for an amateur sport, especially at that age?

----------


## IamSuperman24

to dominate

----------


## Div1Wrestler

> any thoughts? anyone seen it done before?


 Yes its been done for years

----------


## IamSuperman24

> Yes its been done for years


and....outcomes?

----------


## Div1Wrestler

If your wrestling is flawless it will aid you x10

If your wrestling is so so it will not make you a champ by any means at all

In your off season work on your body, your cardio , your wrestling... not knowing your level or were you are in your career its hard to give you good advise.. Take for me Ive taken wrestling to the end and then some...

If your still in HS I would wait till your older you can be a champ without AS work on your tech.

----------


## Machdiesel

> to dominate


 HAHAHAHH i read this and just started laughng, DOMINATION IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT!!

----------


## IamSuperman24

> If your wrestling is flawless it will aid you x10
> 
> If your wrestling is so so it will not make you a champ by any means at all
> 
> In your off season work on your body, your cardio , your wrestling... not knowing your level or were you are in your career its hard to give you good advise.. Take for me Ive taken wrestling to the end and then some...
> 
> If your still in HS I would wait till your older you can be a champ without AS work on your tech.


I am a pretty good wrestler. I am bumpin up a weight class next year to 189, and i wanna be ATLEAST 200 before november. i want to make the 189s look like f'ing 160's and make them feel like they are wrestling the strongest kid theyve ever met. i wanna snap those kids down and put holes in the mat. as for the offseason work, i wrestle about 4-5 times a week and lift 4, i know i train hard. P.S. where do u wrestle at?

----------


## keithquig

dude ive known a few ppl some of them good freinds that did some rasslin and they juiced and it actually hurt their performace bc they were not as flexable and one of them got his knee tore up really bad dont know if it was from the gear or not but hey it up to you and if ur in HS and need to use some gear to win id look for a new sport

----------


## Div1Wrestler

> I am a pretty good wrestler. I am bumpin up a weight class next year to 189, and i wanna be ATLEAST 200 before november. i want to make the 189s look like f'ing 160's and make them feel like they are wrestling the strongest kid theyve ever met. i wanna snap those kids down and put holes in the mat. as for the offseason work, i wrestle about 4-5 times a week and lift 4, i know i train hard. P.S. where do u wrestle at?


 Ive been wrestling for 22 years I would love to tell you where and or when but im still active in the sport and the ****ing head hunters out there would love to put there crosshairs on me..
In wrestling ive done this:
3x state champ
2x div 1 champ
3x state games champ
countless 1st and 2nd places in freestyle and greco tournees....

I stop doing MMA comp. to return to wrestling till I stop for good

I totally understand about being "dominate" on the mat..Devlop your power in techn, and lifting and Stay focus..... Some products ive used during the season and off "Cardio Discovery"and Endurox(r4) these are recovery and preworkout and also MuscleAid...

----------


## nsa

You want to use steroids at a high school or college age for a sport that your not gonna go pro in? Even if you dominate, i think its ridiculously stupid to juice at that age. Plus your dominating what, an amateur sport against teenagers and people up to 22. Not worth the damage you could do to your body at a pivotal point in your development.

----------


## Div1Wrestler

> You want to use steroids at a high school or college age for a sport that your not gonna go pro in? Even if you dominate, i think its ridiculously stupid to juice at that age. Plus your dominating what, an amateur sport against teenagers and people up to 22. Not worth the damage you could do to your body at a pivotal point in your development.


Im not Pro drug use in sports by any means but the media has blow the AS use out of control...

2x youve stated your opinion how "stupid" it is to use AS in hs or college..

So if there was a "Pro" wrestling sport (which there is (not WWE) In your eyes it would be Ok to use AS. But not to use AS to make you career better to get into a Pro level? I agree AS use in HS is to early but if someone mind is made up you can help by supporting and giving info to help that person.. They may think a little more and know that they making a mistake...

----------


## taiboxa

hell i think its ok give people all the info they need and let them make their own just decision on the matter

----------


## nsa

> Im not Pro drug use in sports by any means but the media has blow the AS use out of control...
> 
> 2x youve stated your opinion how "stupid" it is to use AS in hs or college..
> 
> So if there was a "Pro" wrestling sport (which there is (not WWE) In your eyes it would be Ok to use AS. But not to use AS to make you career better to get into a Pro level? I agree AS use in HS is to early but if someone mind is made up you can help by supporting and giving info to help that person.. They may think a little more and know that they making a mistake...


No, i still wouldn't think it would be smart to use that young. Take football or baseball for example, i still think its stupid for *kids* in high school or college to use, but i think it can be justified much easier when they are trying to get a million dollar contract from the results of their using than someone trying to get a title in a sport that won't make them any money.

BTW, I'm all about giving people all the information they need. I'm just pointing out the danger of using at such a young age.

----------


## nsa

I realize that i might be a little biased on this topic because a bunch of the wrestlers at my school, who use, had a few drinks one night and tried to murder me and a friend of mine. In the end they did kill me and my friend, but only for a few minutes before we were reccessitated back to life at the local hospital. After i knocked out 3 of them and was working on a fourth they gave me 4 shots to the face with a baseball bat and then when i was knocked out from that they decided to try to finish the job by slitting my wrists. Needless to say, I don't think college wrestlers should be using steroids .

----------


## ginkobulloba

Holy shit man.

----------


## IamSuperman24

> I realize that i might be a little biased on this topic because a bunch of the wrestlers at my school, who use, had a few drinks one night and tried to murder me and a friend of mine. In the end they did kill me and my friend, but only for a few minutes before we were reccessitated back to life at the local hospital. After i knocked out 3 of them and was working on a fourth they gave me 4 shots to the face with a baseball bat and then when i was knocked out from that they decided to try to finish the job by slitting my wrists. Needless to say, I don't think college wrestlers should be using steroids.


Thats not because they are wrestlers dude, thats because they are mentaly unstable. theres such thing as roid rage , but chemicals aren't going to make u kill someobody, peoeple who do that bullshit are definitly unstable to begin with. but im confused on if u knocked out 3 of them, them being knocked out, and u were fighting the 4th, how did they, being more then one, hit u with a baseball bat 4 times?

----------


## nsa

It was the entire team and some friends from another fraternity, 45-50 on their side in all. Those 45-50 people came to my home at school, and brought weapons even though we only had 25 guys and about 60 girls at our house.

http://www.nytimes.com/2003/10/14/co...261508&ei=5034

----------


## IamSuperman24

> It was the entire team and some friends from another fraternity, 45-50 on their side in all. Those 45-50 people came to my home at school, and brought weapons even though we only had 25 guys and about 60 girls at our house.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2003/10/14/co...261508&ei=5034


dude, thats terrible. they were all on gear?

----------


## nsa

Not all of them, but 4 or 5 of them were...

----------


## Div1Wrestler

NSA thats a horrible thing that happen to you and your friend and I totally understand where your bias is comming from.... And you have a right to your opinion..( if it were me I would not be for AS use in baseball or football because of money..(money is not everything) Those people that attacked you could have been tennis players on AS or any sport for that matter.)

----------


## nsa

I agree, that it was not simply the gear in them that was what made them do that. But i still feel that high school and college is not the time to be using steroids . Your HPTA hasn't settled down yet and you could do long lasting damage to your body. Also High School and College athletes are notorius for drinking alcohol, alcohol and steroids IMO don't mix. Hepatoxicity is a health problem but roid rage is out of control when you add alcohol to the mix. I don't care what anyone says, if your in college your going to drink alcohol. Just bad things are going to come from it, either something stupid happening or something bad in your body. I dunno which is worse, but i personally don't think gear at this age is something that should even be considered.

----------


## IamSuperman24

> I agree, that it was not simply the gear in them that was what made them do that. But i still feel that high school and college is not the time to be using steroids. Your HPTA hasn't settled down yet and you could do long lasting damage to your body. Also High School and College athletes are notorius for drinking alcohol, alcohol and steroids IMO don't mix. Hepatoxicity is a health problem but roid rage is out of control when you add alcohol to the mix. I don't care what anyone says, if your in college your going to drink alcohol. Just bad things are going to come from it, either something stupid happening or something bad in your body. I dunno which is worse, but i personally don't think gear at this age is something that should even be considered.


ok 1 thing i don't understand is everyone tellin everyone that at 18 years old, within a few years of that both ways, roids do serious damage. tons of peolpe on this board have done them at that age+ tons of people around the world and nothing has happened to them. look at bodybuilders. u can't convince me none of them juiced in their early years. and another thing, adults drink too, its not just hs and college kids. so if ur sayin kids shoulnd't juice cuz of drinking, thats not a real good reason....not all teens are alcohalics

----------


## nsa

> ok 1 thing i don't understand is everyone tellin everyone that at 18 years old, within a few years of that both ways, roids do serious damage. tons of peolpe on this board have done them at that age+ tons of people around the world and nothing has happened to them. look at bodybuilders. u can't convince me none of them juiced in their early years. and another thing, adults drink too, its not just hs and college kids. so if ur sayin kids shoulnd't juice cuz of drinking, thats not a real good reason....not all teens are alcohalics


Where to start...

Your Hpta, for most, has not come to a complete steady-state at that age. And if you have not stopped growing yet, you will after using any aromatic steroid , which will close your epiphyseal (growth) plates. But what kind of tangible evidence do you need that damage is occuring, chances are you won't die or have a stroke but you may be stuck will low testosterone levels for the remainder of your life. Which isn't a problem if you just keep using or use other drugs to compensate for it. But why even have to deal with that if you don't have to (especially for an amateur sport.) I've read several scientific studies in some of my endocrinology courses showing the effects of testosterone on kids and how it effects them physiologically. But what do i know, im only a student getting ready for medical school. You probably know more than i do about the physiological effects that occur in the body anyway.

I never said that all teenagers were alcoholoics. Adults do drink, yes, but adults that drink generally have the maturity to know how to handle themselves and when to stop, although some don't. Also adults often educate themselves more (by way of physicians) about the gear they are using than the teenagers who want to get big quick do. Adults also generally know better, after being informed by their physician, than to drink alcohol and use gear at the same time. Not to mention that if your in HS or NCAA and juicing your cheating.

Yes, some pro's juiced early on. I mean look at Lee Preist, he juiced as a teen and he's fine right?  :Hmmmm:  Just because some pro's use at an early age doesn't mean that you have to juice from a early age to be a pro. Case in point; Yates, Coleman and Haney. Arguably the best ever.

JMO of course...

----------


## IamSuperman24

you really think ronnie's never juiced?! or cutler or any of them for that matter? one of the only guys that are up on that stage that i think may have not used is dexter jackson. but then again i could be wrong, its prolly fairly easy to put on alot of weight when all u have to do during the day is lift, eat, and u get all the supplements your heart desires for free!

----------


## nsa

> you really think ronnie's never juiced?! or cutler or any of them for that matter? one of the only guys that are up on that stage that i think may have not used is dexter jackson. but then again i could be wrong, its prolly fairly easy to put on alot of weight when all u have to do during the day is lift, eat, and u get all the supplements your heart desires for free!


All three of these guys have used. I'm just saying they didn't use at 18. In case you didn't get the Lee Preist comment, he's one of the shortest (5'4") pro bodybuilder's because he used steroids from an early age.

----------


## IamSuperman24

> All three of these guys have used. I'm just saying they didn't use at 18. In case you didn't get the Lee Preist comment, he's one of the shortest (5'4") pro bodybuilder's because he used steroids from an early age.


yeah the guys practically a midget, and his friggin forearms are like bigger then my skull.

----------


## Div1Wrestler

> All three of these guys have used. I'm just saying they didn't use at 18. In case you didn't get the Lee Preist comment, he's one of the shortest (5'4") pro bodybuilder's because he used steroids from an early age.


 Really??? His mom is 5'3", his dad is 5'5",his sister is 5'2", and his grandfather is 5'4". 

Where do you get your info bro? not agreeing with something is fine, but enuff is a enuff....

To Compare pro BB that takes AS to Athletes that take AS is really funny..

I cant speak for all athletes but a single cycle from a BB would be enuff for me for a year...

----------


## diezell

im 8 weeks into a cycle of test c eq and just added some tren , started some summer camps last week and i am amazed in the strength increase, i was completly dominating awesome wrestlers for the first 5 mins however i feel that the cycle has interfered with my wind.

----------


## nsa

> I cant speak for all athletes but a single cycle from a BB would be enuff for me for a year...


So you think it would be alright for a high school athlete to use steroids ?

----------


## IamSuperman24

> So you think it would be alright for a high school athlete to use steroids?


NSA, give up, you are gettin shut down every single post u do.

----------


## nsa

> NSA, give up, you are gettin shut down every single post u do.


Aren't you the kid asking about running dbol by itself and saying that the BB pro's get tested??? 

Please show some respect if you don't want to get flamed. You have 45 posts and are asking stupid questions all over this board.

Still no one has shown anything that disproves that high school kids should not be using steroids ...

----------


## Div1Wrestler

> So you think it would be alright for a high school athlete to use steroids?


 No I think that it could be dangerous at a young age.... but on the other hand if someone his the info and mind power to safely do it than so be it. You or the Gov will no stop them its sad but true....

----------


## nsa

People are going to do what they want to do.

----------


## BG

> dude ive known a few ppl some of them good freinds that did some rasslin and they juiced and it actually hurt their performace bc they were not as flexable and one of them got his knee tore up really bad dont know if it was from the gear or not but hey it up to you and if ur in HS and need to use some gear to win id look for a new sport


Abolutly right, train harder and earn it, thats despicable to win in school!  :Frown:

----------


## nsa

> dude ive known a few ppl some of them good freinds that did some rasslin and they juiced and it actually hurt their performace bc they were not as flexable and one of them got his knee tore up really bad dont know if it was from the gear or not but hey it up to you and if ur in HS and need to use some gear to win id look for a new sport


Oh yeah, one more thing i forgot to mention, most steroids weaken your tendons and ligaments by their actions on the elastin and collagen in the connective tissues. Some studies have shown that steroids cause a rapid increase in protein synthesis within tendon fibroblasts which results in fibroids (fibrous nodules) within the tendon. These fibroids alter the mechanical properties of the tendon and predispose it to rupture. Some steroids cause an alteration in the alignment of collagen fibers which may also lead to rupture. 

So research what your gear is going to do physiologically to your body before you use it. As it may actually impair your perfomance instead of improving it.

----------


## Div1Wrestler

> Oh yeah, one more thing i forgot to mention, most steroids weaken your tendons and ligaments by their actions on the elastin and collagen in the connective tissues. Some studies have shown that steroids cause a rapid increase in protein synthesis within tendon fibroblasts which results in fibroids (fibrous nodules) within the tendon. These fibroids alter the mechanical properties of the tendon and predispose it to rupture. Some steroids cause an alteration in the alignment of collagen fibers which may also lead to rupture. 
> 
> So research what your gear is going to do physiologically to your body before you use it. As it may actually impair your perfomance instead of improving it.


I' ll tell that to my trophy case (joke)  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## nsa

Out of curiosity what gear did you run in high school?

----------


## IamSuperman24

> I' ll tell that to my trophy case (joke)


hahahahahahahaha

----------


## Div1Wrestler

> Out of curiosity what gear did you run in high school?



No....... In college I started

----------


## IamSuperman24

> No....... In college I started


NCAA tests....no?

----------


## Div1Wrestler

There's always way around those............................ Always

----------


## IamSuperman24

> There's always way around those............................ Always


yeah dude, ive seen The Program before...

----------


## suzuki99

> NSA, give up, you are gettin shut down every single post u do.



definatly not nsa is owning all you retads. honestly half of you probably know nothing, when anyone has a question do they post please help me"then your user name" i dont think so. stfu hes owning u all, but your too stupid to realise.

----------


## nsa

> definatly not nsa is owning all you retads. honestly half of you probably know nothing, when anyone has a question do they post please help me"then your user name" i dont think so. stfu hes owning u all, but your too stupid to realise.


Thanks for the backup suzuki...

----------


## IamSuperman24

> definatly not nsa is owning all you retads. honestly half of you probably know nothing, when anyone has a question do they post please help me"then your user name" i dont think so. stfu hes owning u all, but your too stupid to realise.


no say

----------


## nsa

> no say


What?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## IamSuperman24

no say.......

----------


## nsa

Are trying to be clever and say "no se"?

----------


## yung-priest

wrestling is about technique, ya strength is great to have cuz u can overpower. but how do u overpower some1 who has u in submission or choke hold? now some ogf u may say this or that but those of u who have wrestled no its not ALL about size+strength. my boy who is state champ and undefeated down here @his weight has never touched juiced, i wrestled thru Highschool, all natural, did dam good. now 2years outta hs im doin cage fightin and did a cycle last year and theres guys at about 30lbs lighter than me who tire me out cuz they r so flexible and have so many damn moves to go wit thier speed, so by the time i break thier 1st move or lock they already got me in another. I personally think its stupid 2b doin that in hs/college classes, mayb ok outside of school but not in schools. well good luck wit ur choice but listen to these guys wit the years of xperience

----------

